# Forenbersicht > Videos >  >  der rest des videos ist online.

## jan-vincent

aloha leute, endlich ist es soweit. der rest meines videos aus dahab ist jetzt fertig. also wenn ihr mal ein paar minuten zeit habt dann zieht euch das mal rein und sagt wie es euch gefallen hat. wre cool!

PS:ich hab das ganze video in mehrere blcke geschnitten, sonst wre es zu lang;-) viel spass

http://youtube.com/results?search_qu...&search=Search

hang loose
jan

----------

